#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-02-07
<vychune> guess everyones watching the game
<cyberanger> yes, and unfortunately the penguins are losing, ugh
<cyberanger> vychune: oh, you meant THE game, nope,
<vychune> whos playing cyber?
<cyberanger> well, it's over now, been over a little while now
<cyberanger> Pittsburgh Penguins vs Washington Capitals
<cyberanger> 0-3
<vychune> damn
<cyberanger> last night was not as bad, my OHL team won, NHL team lost
<cyberanger> (Ontario canada Hockey League)
<cyberanger> 2-8 on the OHL game
<cyberanger> it was killer
<vychune> i see
<cyberanger> 3-4 for my NHL game
<cyberanger> close, but chicago blackhawks lost to the vancouver canucks
<vychune> how the hell that happen
<vychune> lucky shots?
<vychune> lol
<cyberanger> for which game?
<vychune> chicago
<cyberanger> chicago is really good, won the stanley cup last year
<cyberanger> but hockey is a less than a second game
<cyberanger> play poor defence, let the other team have a power play,
<techMiles> mmk. have to get off of IRC. have digital forensics homework to do and this is distracting. xD
<cyberanger> goalie misses a singe shot
<cyberanger> techMiles: hockey's distracting?
<techMiles> cyberanger: no, IRC is
<cyberanger> oh, and where do you take that class, I've been self taught on that myself
<techMiles> my college.
<cyberanger> like to know I do it right
<cyberanger> what's your college (mine lacks that program)
<techMiles> it's a really local community college up here. It isn't a program, just a class in CIT networking and cyber sec.
<techMiles> but this taught by a guy who does contract work.
<cyberanger> ah, I'd be courious anyhow, if I've learned right or not
<techMiles> Yeah.
<techMiles> want the ISBN of the book we're using?
<techMiles> published 2010. :)
<cyberanger> sure
<techMiles> ISBN-13: 9781435498839
<cyberanger> nice book
<techMiles> I like it thus far.
<AltGEKE> wh00!
<AltGEKE> in with a minute to spare.. lol
<techMiles> cyberanger: beep?
<cyberanger> hey techMiles
<techMiles> hai thar
<techMiles> in with literally a minute to spare
<cyberanger> cool
<techMiles> teacher won't be pleased, but I was pretty thorough.
<techMiles> had to build a report and spreadsheet for creating a digital forensics/analysis lab
<techMiles> complete with prices
<cyberanger> what was the cost?
<techMiles> for me, what I would have to project was  $17,798.95  (not including any modifications that would be need to be made to the space that I wouldn't know about as the scenario was I had a request to be hired by a lawyer's firm that dealt in divorce)
<techMiles> that's including a specialized machine, a research/networked machine, FTK, A desk, a storage cabinet, a fire-safe evidence locker, office suite, and additional training
<cyberanger> ah, was wondering on that, since that seemed an odd number, wasn't thinking law firm
<techMiles> hmm. one thing, I think I'd use for a process.
<techMiles> is, y'know, for certain cases you'd have ot have certain programs.
<techMiles> so why not either a) have different harddrives you can switch out, geared for specific types of cases and needs.
<techMiles> or b) have 1-2 other harddrives all imaged the same, so that when you finish a case, you can set the one you used for that case to being ghosted from one of the still-clean ones, and use one of the still-clean ones.
<techMiles> so you cut out on registry errors, temporary file cleanout, and uninstallations.
<techMiles> the only issue w/ that is feasability
<cyberanger> yeah, cost of differing methods
<techMiles> what do you personally think of that idea?
<wrst> morning everyone
<chibihogoshino> morning wrst
<wrst> how are you doing chibihogoshino?
<chibihogoshino> ok
<chibihogoshino> wish my internet was faster
<chibihogoshino> wishing ?
<chibihogoshino> oh
<chibihogoshino> lol
<wrst> :)
<wrst> me too chibihogoshino
<chibihogoshino> there is a bug in the drivers for this network card.. it gets stuck around 125k unless i rmmod the driver and modprobe it back in
<wrst> really that stinks chibihogoshino what card do you have?
<chibihogoshino> intel
<wrst> wow i thought those were generally pretty flawless
<chibihogoshino> Intel 4965 AG
<chibihogoshino> yeah
<chibihogoshino> for the most part its great .. just sometimes it gets stuck
<chibihogoshino> it has bloody great reception
<wrst> that's great, i've been testing natty and broadcom is all messed up with the new kernel
<chibihogoshino> ah.. im still running 10.04
<chibihogoshino> i think the kernel is the same
<wrst> yeah the .38 kernel is still a RC so it will take some time for all that to get fixed
<chibihogoshino> is that the one with the little big patch linus said was great
<wrst> yes it is the 200 line patch
<wrst> welcome Xpistos
<wrst> from what i've read its not going to be overly obvious on the desktop
<Xpistos> Morning all, wrst
<wrst> wb netritious
<netritious> morning
<netritious> ty wrst
<wrst> how's it going?
<netritious> looks like the domain is expired for ubuntu-tennessee.org
<wrst> uhh that's not good what do we need to do netritious?
<netritious> good question wrst
<netritious> ping: cyberanger
<wrst> netritious: if i remember correctly that whole setup seemed overly complicated when it was set up?
<chibihogoshino> could that be a good thing ?
<chibihogoshino> someone could take it over that is in the room more
<netritious> cyberanger is the primary wrst..I don't recall all the details
<netritious> whois ubuntu-tennessee.org
<wrst> i don't either netritious i may be thinking of something else that is overly complicated :)
<netritious> it won't go away because it's down though ;)
<netritious> give me 5
 * chibihogoshino gives netritious a irc high five 
<netritious> thanks chibihogoshino :)
<chibihogoshino> yepp :)
<wrst> netritious:  you da man ;)
<netritious> haha sometimes
<netritious> almost there
<netritious> http://locotn.netritious.com for temporary purposes..shouldn't have taken me so long but I forgot I changed the IP a few weeks ago and had to fix WordPress
<netritious> login is not working due to a plugin option I can't seem to track down in the db so looking in the files
<netritious> wrst since I know you will be here all day, hit up cyberanger if he comes around. :)
<wrst> cool netritious will do so when he gets here :)
<netritious> I recall it was mentioned in the meeting, almost want to say cyberanger said "taken care of" but not 100% on that
<netritious> thanks wrst ...bbl
<netritious> cyb chibihogoshino, err'body :P
<wrst> i think that may be correct netritious :)
<wrst> see you later
<netritious> *cya
<chibihogoshino> peace netritious
<vychune> morning
<wrst> morning vychune
<vychune> what were you guys talking about
<wrst> the ubuntu-tennessee.org website vychune
<vychune> oh ok
<wrst> the domain name has expired
<vychune> i thought yall renewed it?!?!?
<Svpernova09> The domain expired? >.< who has control over it?
<Svpernova09> I'm gonna laugh if it's w4tt
<Svpernova09> Looks like it's cyberanger.
<wrst>  yeah cyberanger will get it i'm sure
<vychune> come on guys 12 bucks
<wrst> vychune: not a money issue i would be willing to bet that something went wrong beyond our control in the renewal process, cyberanger stays on top of things
<vychune> oh ok lol
<vychune> well ubuntutn.org is sounding good now
<vychune> lol
<xTEMPLARx> too quiet in here
<xTEMPLARx> it makes me nervous
<xTEMPLARx> makes me wonder what you guys are up to
<xTEMPLARx> you people should be under constant supervision
<chibihogoshino> we are
<xTEMPLARx> oh
<xTEMPLARx> well then
<xTEMPLARx> carry on
<chibihogoshino> sweet
<chibihogoshino> thanks
<Svpernova09>  /unsupervised
<Svpernova09> brb swapping network cables around
<Xpistos> I have a wierd question. and I am hping someone can help me with it. I have multiple gmail accounts for different things. And I have them all forwarded to one account. Can I setup up thunderbird to email as any of those forwarding accounts if I only have the main account in thunderbird. Gmail has it where you can do that, can thunderbird do this as well?
<Xpistos> Thanks in advance
<cyberanger> Xpistos: I think so
<wrst> Xpistos: i'm not for sure  on that i will have to pass that one along to someone else
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: good to see you made another appearance :P
<cyberanger> it should just be mutiple smtp servers
<cyberanger> and selecting which one
<wrst> cyberanger: did you see the earlier discussion on the domain name?
<cyberanger> Xpistos: http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/how-to-set-up-mozilla-thunderbird-3-multiple-email/ look in the gmail section, I'd use the 2nd option (mutiple smtp servers) and grab the SmtpSelect extension they talk about in there too
<cyberanger> the domain shouldn't have expired yet
<cyberanger> (barely but not yet)
<cyberanger> Expiration Date:08-Feb-2011 04:44:41 UTC
<Xpistos> I will check it out
<cyberanger> which is 44 minutes and 41 seconds after midnight here, subtract an hour for you wrst
<cyberanger> unless netfirms jumped the damn gun
<cyberanger> (and over a weekend, that's bloddy idiotic)
<cyberanger> damn they did
<cyberanger> whois data clearly shows they jumped the gun
<cyberanger> which is good, just downtime
<wrst> cyberanger: where are you at????
<cyberanger> compared to the risk of losing the domain
<cyberanger> wrst: this channel?
<wrst> no thought you were letting on like you were out of country
 * wrst may have gone insane
<cyberanger> wrst: you mean in great britain due to the UTC bit
<wrst> cyberanger:  i'm slow don't play time trickery on me :)
<techMiles> lmao..
<wrst> hey techMiles :P
<cyberanger> Unix systems like UTC for the time, the internet being a global system, and UTC being a de-facto standard
<cyberanger> and I pulled the exp. date right out of whois
<wrst> and cyberanger let the record show i defended your honor on this subject :)
<cyberanger> well, sorta, I didn't let slip, knowing this was the last day
<wrst> ha ha i new you didn't let it slip cyberanger :)
<cyberanger> but damn netfirms jumped the gun (which I should have known was a risk the closer it got to expired)
<cyberanger> which is almost as bad
<techMiles> what'd they jump the gun on?
<wrst> domain name
<techMiles> uhh... alright? >.>
<techMiles> which one?
<cyberanger> the expiration of it
<techMiles> Ah
<cyberanger> ubuntu-tennessee.org
<techMiles> Ahhhhh okay now I'm on the same page methinks
<cyberanger> by 16 hours and 20 minutes
<cyberanger> and that's a big deal when we're talking superbowl weekend before it (granted, I went with a canadian company with an office in ny, still a weekend and they killed it early on a work day)
 * cyberanger hates how this just became priority one
<Xpistos> none of those work. Basically, Instead of having like 4 accounts in thunderbird, I want one account. But I want to send email as the other accounts. Like if you setup gmail you can click from and select different email addresses to send from.
<cyberanger> that gmail bit should
<cyberanger> you still have mutiple smtp accounts, but one imap or pop account
<Xpistos> My "Linux" email account is being forwarded to my personal email, but when I send an email I can send it as my "linux" email
<Xpistos> but the multiple smtp accounts don't show up when I try and send an email
<cyberanger> which is what you want, mutiple sending accounts, one recieveings
<cyberanger> yeah, that's why I metioned the extension
<cyberanger> too
<Xpistos> Oh, let me try that one
<cyberanger> your recieveing account is tied to a sending account, that extension changes the setting a bit on the fly
<cyberanger> wrst: I'm gonna add our site to my dns monitoring script I use for opennic
<cyberanger> hopefully catch this sooner
<cyberanger> if it ever happens again
<Xpistos> that is a neg
<techMiles> Xpistos: I had that setup in thunderbird and it worked great for me.
<techMiles> though I had a problem with remembering to set it as sending from another address sometimes and confused the hell out of a couple of teachers.
<cyberanger> wrst: in our account "You have Item(s) coming up for renewal!
<cyberanger> "
<cyberanger> they really did jump the gun
<Xpistos> Well this is what I got - Right now I have 3 gmail accounts in thunderbird. I have one additional gmail that I have forwarded to one of the three in thunderbird. Now I can send a mail as any of the three in thunderbird but not the one not in thunderbird. In gmail I can select either account.
<Xpistos> I have the SMTP setup in thunderbird for that fourth account, but I cannot select it when I compse a letter
<cyberanger> Xpistos: did you grab the SmtpSelect extension
<Xpistos> cyberanger: yes, all that does is change which is default smtp
<cyberanger> and did you set up four smtp accounts
<Xpistos> no
<Xpistos> I mean ues
<cyberanger> to gmail, with a username in each
<Xpistos> yes
<cyberanger> then that combind should do it
<Xpistos> it doesn'
<Xpistos> t
<cyberanger> set the default smtp from barfoo to foobar & it won't send as foobar?
<Xpistos> lol thunderbird chat room is no help
<Xpistos> like a ghost town
<cyberanger> Xpistos: that method works for me
<cyberanger> so idk
<Xpistos> nope it won;t
<Xpistos> do you have both accounts as well in thunderbird or just the smtp
<Xpistos> cause I can do this for any other the three accounts IMAP in thunderbird
<Xpistos> but not for the one I only have the SMTP
<cyberanger> both
<cyberanger> the bit your having an issue with too
<cyberanger> did you set the username in your smtp settings, that makes a difference
<Xpistos> yep
<netritious> cyberanger: well not much you can do about that heh
<cyberanger> Xpistos: hrm idk
<cyberanger> netritious: well, I renewed for one year, if we renewed it again, make it two years now, and then in febuary 2012, renew it again, we'd be ahead by a year
<cyberanger> and this won't be an issue again
<cyberanger> but yeah, I'm not gonna fault them too hard (under 24 hours) but I had 16 hours when I got the message (more when you sent it) and it was a 2 minute update
<cyberanger> oh well, thoughts for next meeting
<wrst> good job, cyberanger, netritious
<wrst> i see it again :)
<cyberanger> netritious: I knew it'd be a reasonably quick fix, but it never should have broke, I think I'm gonna give them a call on that one
<Xpistos> cyberanger: thanks for trying bro
<netritious> it's up and should be back to it's old (earlier today) self
<cyberanger> Xpistos: welcome, sorry it's not working for you
<netritious> cyberanger: it's no biggie at all I wouldn't even sweat it
<wrst> me either cyberanger its working now everyone is happy and i don't think we lost much money from it being down :)
<netritious> the site has had down time before...i don't think anyone missed it but me lol
<wrst> netritious: you are a hawk that sees it all :)
<netritious> O_O
<cyberanger> for a dns geek, an expiration date is just that, they still jumped the gun
<cyberanger> and other sites have more reason to hate downtime
<wrst> netritious: you have internet omnipresence ;)
<netritious> lol I wish wrst
<cyberanger> so yes, it's minimal, but it happened
<netritious> Cyber Ranger to the Rescue! :D
<netritious> and you know I noticed that in the whois record
<netritious> that they were early
<netritious> the registrar I mean
<netritious> >12 hours I think
<cyberanger> yes, probally 28 hours
<cyberanger> midnight
<cyberanger> 0000 EST on the 8th is understandable (0400 UTC) since it expire would have been under an hour
<netritious> ah
<cyberanger> but confirmed out 0900 EST, 1300 UTC
<cyberanger> and that's when we noticed it
<netritious> hi pace_t_zulu
<cyberanger> so I'd assume 24 hours minimum, maybe as much as 28 hours (it was working last night, so I know 30 hours would be fine, so somewhere in between 30 hours till expiration and 16 hours till expiration)
<cyberanger> hey pace_t_zulu
<pace_t_zulu> hey guys
<cyberanger> in my book, when your as automated as they are (they could run hell after satan keels over) 3-6 hours is understandable, esp when they sent an email out last month, and I've been on it before that
<cyberanger> ah well, it's up, that's what counts
<Xpistos> hey pace_t_zulu
<pace_t_zulu> hey Xpistos
<netritious> true cyberanger
<netritious> hey Xpistos
<Xpistos> Hey net
<Xpistos> ri
<Xpistos> itious
<Xpistos> DAMN THESE SAUSAGE LIKE APPENDAGES OF MINE!
<techMiles> LOL!!!!
<cyberanger> Xpistos: lol, try a 48%, it's much more of a pain
<techMiles> I am choking
<netritious> lol
<netritious> hey techMiles
<techMiles> hey there netritious
<cyberanger> me suddenly has an idea for a cutaway gag on tv
<cyberanger> an office cubical at a fire dept. typing reports
<cyberanger> then you see smokie the bear getting pissed off, says he going for a smoke
<cyberanger> all the sudden the fire bell goes off
<netritious> brb
<excid3|mbp> 8========D
<chibihogoshino> http://linux.slashdot.org/story/11/02/07/1742246/USB-Autorun-Attacks-Against-Linux?from=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Slashdot%2Fslashdot+%28Slashdot%29
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-02-08
<techMiles> man that was a mess
<chibihogoshino> a mess ?
<techMiles> what I was dealing with was.
<chibihogoshino> ah
<chibihogoshino> that sucks
<Xpistos> Morning all
<Xpistos> wrst
<wrst> morning Xpistos
<vychune> morning
<wrst> morning vychune
<vychune> how you doing this morning
<wrst> doing well vychune how about yourself?
<vychune> preety good
<vychune> its payday
<wrst> great, any snow?
<wrst> ahh my favorite day of the week vychune
<vychune> ikr lol
<Xpistos> cyberanger: are you around? I found out the answer to my email issue with thunderbird
<Dan9186> not using thunderbird?
<vychune> lol
<Svpernova09> ^^ Email clients are old and busted
<Svpernova09> Pick your webmail network poison, but webmail > standalone app any day of the week.
<Svpernova09> Especially if you're using Gmail + Android. Or iCal + iPhone
 * wrst has completely sold his soul to google
<Dan9186> gmail works with iphone now too
<Dan9186> so that means iphone > android
<Dan9186> i win
 * Dan9186 dances around
<Svpernova09> Dan9186: fanboi says what?
<Dan9186> fanboi says iphone for the win!
<Svpernova09> wrst: I've sold my soul to them as well
<Dan9186> same, i'm think i'm at a point now where i could step back and google could probably run my life via calendar and e-mail
<Dan9186> they've certainly collected enough data on me
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> Dan9186: you can have your iphone :P
<Dan9186> i wasn't offering it to you :P
<wrst> ha ha Dan9186, i'm actually very happy with my droid
<wrst> but i'm just a little anti-apple i suppose even though my wife loves her macbook
 * Dan9186 is anti-apple too except for the iphone
<Dan9186> though my fiancee is about to get her an imac, otherwise i refuse to have em
<Dan9186> only reason i want her to have one is cause it's the closest to *nix she'll ever get
<wrst> yeah my wife also Dan9186 beats having to fuss with windows
<Svpernova09> If I hadn't gotten my evo, I probably would have ended up with an iphone, but I'm glad I didn't.
<Svpernova09> The integration of google -> android for email, contacts, messaging etc is amazing.
<wrst> Svpernova09: that's what i love, since i was using all of that anyway just makes it ever so nice
<Svpernova09> Yeah, I had a blackberry previously, so I wasn't using hte google contacts outside of the gmail stuff. But having all my contacts synced automatically + map integration makes stalk.... finding places a lot easier
<wrst> ha ha yes on finding places and stalking ;)
<cyberanger> Xpistos: what was the issue
<cyberanger> ?
<vychune> any web devs in the house
<cyberanger> vychune: an area I try to avoid nowadays
<vychune> lol
<vychune> why is that
<cyberanger> hard to say exactly why, part of it was I'm a better sysadmin than a webdev
<cyberanger> another part was the direction it was going
<Xpistos> okay I am back
<Xpistos> cyberanger: it was I needed to create a new identiy for the smtp to show up
<vychune> hmm ok o/ Xpistos
<cyberanger> I'm a fan of html, add javascript, flash, all this other stuff, privacy risks
<cyberanger> stuff nobody seems to think about when coding is the privacy and security risks
<cyberanger> Xpistos: a new identiy?
<vychune> hmm
<vychune> what about CMSes?
<cyberanger> CMS wasn't as big when I quit as now, but in it's own right I've got no issue
<cyberanger> the underlying bits maybe
<wrst> vychune: i've used drupal some
<cyberanger> depends how it uses javascript, flash and what not (if at all)
<Xpistos> cyberanger: I had to go into the Accounts, under the one that was having the emails forwarded to it and manage identities with the login infor for the new forwarding email and BAM, it workd
<cyberanger> joomla and drupal are great, when kept secure
<cyberanger> Xpistos: cool
<vychune> oh your thunderbird probelm?
<vychune> wrst hoiw is drupal
<wrst> its good gives you some good flexibility especially over word press
<wrst> joomla i have not used, nor i have i upgraded to drupal 7
<cyberanger> vychune: dupral is great, keep it secure
<wrst> but durpal 7 seems pretty good
<cyberanger> that's the key, but very nice forum system
<cyberanger> nice news feed setup
<wrst> yeah drupal is pretty nice i think
<cyberanger> can be setup with no client side scripting
<cyberanger> which is my biggest issue with privacy risks
<vychune> hmm
<vychune> ovowebdesign.co.nr is my joomla
<wrst> nice vychune
<vychune> ty
<vychune> did it for a project
<vychune> just found my abandoned wordpress
<vychune> http://vychuneowens.wordpress.com/
<wrst> hmm vychune you haven't done much there have you? :)
<vychune> nope lol
<vychune> gtg ty
<Xpistos> I know it's dumb, but how do I comment out a code block in HTML. I can't remember
<cyberanger> <! />
<cyberanger> there's a variation or two on that, but that should work
<cyberanger> Xpistos: ^
<Xpistos> thanks
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-02-09
<excid3|mbp> hey
<cyberanger> hey
<cyberanger> what's up excid3|mbp
<excid3|mbp> not a whole lot
<excid3|mbp> you?
<cyberanger> enough
<cyberanger> not too busy, not too bored
<wrst> hey excid3|mbp, cyberanger
<excid3|mbp> thats a good middleground
<cyberanger> hey wrst
<cyberanger> excid3|mbp: when it holds
<cyberanger> it is
<cyberanger> hey techMiles
<techMiles> hey thar.
<techMiles> wassap?
<cyberanger> not alot, doing some hacking
<cyberanger> alot of code to rewrite
<techMiles> yeah.
<techMiles> am doing excel work, here.
<techMiles> class. but love excel. :D
<cyberanger> ouch
<cyberanger> openoffice calc isn't good enough?
<techMiles> the class requires excel
<techMiles> and it does have a lot of functions that Ooo doesn't quite match yet
<cyberanger> well, I do remeber those days, in high school (didn't need any office course, assumed if you were IT, you knew it enough as is)
<cyberanger> and they can be different, I still did the work in oo.o (trying to get the school to switch, did that work twice)
<linuxman410> wrst u here
<linuxman410> wrst u here
<wrst> cyberanger: you are showing away have you changed clients?
<vychune> morning
<Xpistos> morning all
<wrst> morning Xpistos, vychune
<vychune> how are yall
<wrst> good
<chibihogoshino> today is manga day
<wrst> hey chibihogoshino
<wrst> i was at a sherwin williams paint store last night and they run linux
<vychune> for real?!?!?
<vychune> oh and lowe's run linux
<wrst> yes they run suse enterprise linux
<wrst> vychune: http://www.novell.com/news/press/2008/12/sherwin-williams-standardizes-its-retail-stores-on-suse-linux-enterprise-from-novell.html
<wrst> looked like the same desktop almost that lowes uses
<vychune> oh cool
<wrst> yes that was very cool
<Xpistos> Hey the guys at my network released a new podcast yesterday call The Memory Leak
<Xpistos> http://thememoryleak.com
<wrst> cool Xpistos, hello chibihogoshino
<Xpistos> hey wrst
<vychune> brb
<netritious> morning locotn
<wrst> morning netritious
<netritious> how's it going wrst?
<wrst> pretty good turning into a nice humpday
<netritious> good to hear wrst
<wrst> yeah how are you doing netritious?
<netritious> oh stuck on a little problem with vncserver and gdm
<netritious> daughter on the way home since schools are closing (again)
<wrst> my wife is on the way also due to snow :)
<wrst> netritious: VNC and gdm sounds interesting
<netritious> from what I recall from 2 am this morning...
<netritious> sudo apt-get install vncserver (or maybe vnc-server?)
<netritious> vncpasswd ~/.vnc/passwd
<netritious> vncserver :1
<wrst> i have never tried to get it to work from GDM netritious, i've always just enabled the sharing through the preferences
<wrst> menu
<netritious> I should have clarified...
<netritious> gdm is starting
<wrst> i'm curious how all that will work for you
<netritious> but not my custom UNR install/session
<netritious> well first I disabled gdm from starting up automatically
<wrst> ahh
<netritious> what's happening basically is that the netbook mods (maximus,clutter) are not being started as part of the gdm session
<netritious> when I connect with vncserver
<wrst> ahh i see, oh yeah 10.04 uses clutter i forget about that
<wrst> or 10.10 does too i think
<netritious> to be perfectly honest I don't understand all the mechanics of it right now, but I'm working on it
<wrst> i have never really messed with clutter
<netritious> after I finish this have to work on setting up ssh tunnels for the vncserver
<wrst> i just know on my desktop it didn't work so well, but not made for it
<netritious> clutter is cool...i dig it
<netritious> using as server interface atm
<wrst> ahh
<netritious> setting up as server interface anyway...
<netritious> but it's all good..
<wrst> well if cyberanger were here he would remind that a gui for a server is for sissies ;)
<netritious> when the server boots, gdm doesn't start
<wrst> but you want it to correct?
<netritious> well I'm keeping it down to as minimal as I can
<netritious> no multimedia, plain vanilla document viewer, lvm and virt manager, etc
<netritious> and starts at runlevel 3
<netritious> via /etc/init/gdm.conf
<wrst> hmm ok i found  a little do but starts it at 2
<wrst> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1187346
<netritious> I used sysv-rc-conf, but upstart is where it's at
<netritious> *I've used sysv-rc-init
<netritious> argh
<netritious> *I've used sysv-rc-conf
<wrst> hmm one think i like about arch, all that is in /etc/rc.conf add gdm to the daemons line and you are done
<wrst> *thing
<netritious> nice
<wrst> but don't think i would want bleeding edge for my server ;)
<netritious> hehe
<wrst> that woudl be scary , i'm running 10.04 at home still and it is wonderful
<netritious> +1
<wrst> and i say "still" its not even a year old from its original release
<Xpistos> Hey should I upgrade to 10.10 and then 11.04 or should I just wait?
<wrst> Xpistos: you will have to go that route if you are upgradeing from 10.04 to get to 11.04
<wrst> but the difference in 10.10 and 10.04 is near minimal and i think 10.04 is better in my mind
<Xpistos> I never upgrade
<Xpistos> only fresh installs
<wrst> oh gotcha
<Xpistos> I have always had problems with upgrades
<wrst> i would just wait then i don't think there is that much of a difference to me, i am running 10.10 right now
<netritious> Xpistos: me to
<netritious> and not always the same problem
<wrst> Xpistos: i have had reasonable success with them
<wrst> LTS to LTS upgrades always seem to work much better for me
<netritious> they go about as well as a Windows upgrade for me :D
<wrst> oh netritious i remember a win 98 to ME upgrade :\
<netritious> terrible days for admins
<netritious> heck terrible days for anyone using that stuff
<Xpistos> lol
<wrst> yeah that was horrible
<wrst> netritious: i ordered some RAM finally for that vista machine i was quizzing you about a few weeks ago the one with the dirty heat sink
<netritious> 98 SE ran somewhat solid if you were careful enough, but when 2k hit the market I never looked back
<Xpistos> so wait for 11.04 then?
<Xpistos> Hey, is there a windows program to convernt XML into readable files
<wrst> Xpistos: i don't know about 11.04 if its gotta go i would really stick with 10.04, i'm trying out 11.04 now
<wrst> err natty
<Xpistos> Like a spreadsheet or something
<netritious> if there aren't many changes from 10.04 to 10.10 yeah why not wait
<netritious> hm...can you just import the xml file into a spreadsheet? it is 2011 for crying out loud
<Xpistos> My install has been wonky for the last few weeks and I am way overdue for a reinstall anyway
<netritious> I'm saying spreadsheets should support xml by now, but never actually tried importing
<wrst> Xpistos: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/xml/library/x-oocalc/?ca=dgr-lnxw16XSLT-OOo
<wrst> that looks a little complicated, i'm with netritious looks like it should just do it
<netritious> omgoodness xlst lol
<netritious> yeah, it should wrst
<netritious> xlst is a PITA to get your head wrapped around, kinda like regular expressions (xlst and regexp are nothing alike though)
<netritious> the syntax is uber weird
<Xpistos> wrst: nah that is too complicated for me
<wrst> looked too complicated for me too Xpistos :)
<netritious> Xpistos:
<netritious> depending on the XML file I have an old php5 function that I might be able to tweak to transform to csv
<netritious> or if you know php you can hack at it
<Xpistos> i don't
<Xpistos> uet
<Xpistos> yet
<netritious> http://pastebin.com/x1Pgnr1D
<netritious> examples at the bottom
<cyberanger> wrst: all clients can set away, some don't show the status as nicely as others
<wrst> this i know cyberanger i have never seen yours do that before
<wrst> i thougth maybe you had moved over to using quassel
<cyberanger> and why would I remind netritious gui is for sissies, your doing that for me ;-)
<wrst> ha well thought since you were gone cyberanger.... but i will never call netritious a sissy
<cyberanger> no, it's just rare I remember to set away on more than one network (bitlbee)
<wrst> ahh well me too
 * wrst wonders why the cronjob of setting his clock has not been working
<cyberanger> what's the entry look like
<wrst> ha well i don't have an entry cyberanger, that's why!
<wrst> must have done that before i had to reinstall
<cyberanger> and how do you set that in  a gui?
<cyberanger> well, that would do it
<wrst> ok i have it set now hopefully that will keep me up to date after 34 days i was behind 4 minutes
<cyberanger> wrst: are you using ntpdate (sounds like it
<cyberanger> )
<wrst> yes i am
<wrst> is there a better option cyberanger?
<cyberanger> ntpd
<wrst> hmm didn't really think about there being an option :)
<netritious> just bought the domain linux 4sissies.org
<netritious> j/k :)
<cyberanger> wrst: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime
<cyberanger> netritious: that gets into your options, but ntp is really the best
<netritious> cyberanger: you meant wrst I bet
<cyberanger> yeah, I did, whopps
<wrst> ha ha i got it thnks cyberanger :)
<cyberanger> netritious: that domain, should it be a .com, blog about converting to linux
<cyberanger> ( for dummies is already taken, after all ;-))
<netritious> hehe
<netritious> cyberanger: do you use vncserver/Xvnc?
<cyberanger> ssh
<netritious> lol, I know you use ssh
<wrst> netritious: cyberanger is having to make up for past smart alicisms that he has missed today
<netritious> everyone, raise your hand if you use ssh o/
<cyberanger> well, with irssi, weechat, mutt, elinks, vlc (-I ncurses) rtorrent
<cyberanger> what else do I need ;-)
<netritious> reminds me of Mrs Slocum? saying "..and I'm unanimous in that!"
<netritious> Are You Being Served
<cyberanger> oh, why a nice tool to manage it, screen, maybe a volume app, alsamixer, and a network manager, wicd-curses ;-)
<netritious> wicd wasn't for me
<cyberanger> no need for vnc, with all that
<netritious> oh I agree, but I like options
<cyberanger> netritious: what did you try it on, what version, ncurses or gtk
<netritious> gtk
<cyberanger> hrm, no clue on version ?
<netritious> whatever is in repos for 10.04
<netritious> doesn't manage bridged networking, at least not that I could tell
<cyberanger> what was the shortfall for you
<netritious> ^
<cyberanger> ah, yeah, bridged networking, dunno if network-manager can do that either though
<netritious> that and it did not apply a configuration until after I logged in, which makes sense to some degree
<netritious> with gdm/gnome and all
<netritious> it doesn't
<netritious> I manage it manually
<netritious> /etc/network/interfaces
<netritious> easy enough :)
<cyberanger> yeah, and I think the config bit is probally a safe idea
<netritious> yeah
<cyberanger> esp since you have network passwords there, and can have an encrypted home
<cyberanger> means it won't complain if you use the file from $HOME
<netritious> I just created a menu link for "Network Interfaces" mapped to gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<netritious> otherwise I use nano, can use vi is desperate
<netritious> *if desperate
<netritious> =not without a cheatsheet
<netritious> I remember most of vi commands, but not enough sometimes lol
<netritious> I always end up looking something up
<netritious> anyways I like being able to start gdm/gnome from afar if needed OR create a one-time vnc session for gnome
<cyberanger> vi isn't something I'm a fan of, luckily I don't need to be
<netritious> the end goal is to tunnel it through ssh
<wrst> cyberanger: i really don't understand vi and nano is so easy to use, is there any advantage to vi?
<netritious> vi is available on any *nix
<cyberanger> wrst: when it's already on the freebsd computers I've worked with, and nano's not
<netritious> if you know vi you can get around on most if not all *nix
<wrst> ok i understand that then :\
<cyberanger> to compile or not to compile, that is the question
 * wrst might need to learn how to use the confusing thing
<cyberanger> wrst: or have a cheetsheet and a loaded gun nearby
<wrst> yeah
<cyberanger> (the gun is for the computer, useful tool to put it out of it's misery)
<netritious> I never compile on linux unless I have to
<cyberanger> netritious: and bsd?
<netritious> I use ports :)
<netritious> on pfsense I use pkg_add though
<cyberanger> still compiling
<netritious> but pfsense isn't exactly freebsd
<netritious> pkg_add is for pre-compiled binaries
<netritious> that you get form a package repo like using apt
<netritious> *from
<cyberanger> well, it's not freebsd being key
<netritious> now that I think about it I guess you can pkg_add src lol
<netritious> pkg_add is pkg_add on both freebsd and pfsense
 * wrst 's head is spinning he just likes checking email and social networking sites from home
<netritious> http://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8.1-release/Latest/
<netritious> I'm really out of touch with freebsd other than pfsense implementation of it, which was originally based m0n0wall project, which uses PHP for the system init, which makes it "not really freebsd"
<cyberanger> wrst: ouch, social networking, really :-?
<netritious> hehe
<cyberanger> (at least your using a secure os, compared to most)
<wrst> no not really cyberanger
<wrst> just being a punk
<cyberanger> (at least your using a secure os, compared to most)
<netritious> lol
<wrst> cyberanger: i have actually been incorporating ubuntu a lot more here at work
<cyberanger> cool
<cyberanger> 95% or ...
<wrst> yes especially printint to pdf, making pdf's scanning that type of thing
<wrst> oh more like the 5% but...
 * cyberanger wonders about wrst sometimes
<wrst> i wonder about me sometimes cyberanger
<netritious> Is it naive to think a modern OS is what makes a system secure or not?
<cyberanger> intresting, it's easier to mess with a propitery document format with open souce tools
<wrst> it is for me cyberanger, and go figure that out
<cyberanger> netritious: depends, name a modern windows based OS ;-)
<netritious> modern=release in the last 2 years lol
<netritious> well, let's say 1-1.5 years
<cyberanger> I think when kept up to date, continuously, and otherwise properly setup and maintained, yes
<cyberanger> which means windows fails that on my markers
<netritious> hehe
<wrst> cyberanger: really if you are smart and have users set up in the right way windows can be ok
<wrst> but that rarely ever happens
<cyberanger> and your users still is where alot of the mess is
<netritious> cyberanger: that was the point I was making
<cyberanger> and the level of out of the box support, to lock it down, that's where I fault windows
<netritious> +1 wrst for his observation :)
<cyberanger> netritious: for linux, things are more or less locked down to home
<cyberanger> I agree the users still pose risk, but the level for a clumsby user is deluser and adduser
<cyberanger> and done
<netritious> firewall is disabled by default, well there are no rules, in ubuntu 10.04
<netritious> firewall enabled by default on windows since XP SP2
<netritious> just sayin' lol
<wrst> netritious: i thought ufw was installed and enabled by default?
<netritious> it is but there are no rules
<cyberanger> netritious: but no network services listening in distros
<netritious> and no not enabled I don't think
<netritious> cyberanger: install a package and you might, or run some script and you might
<cyberanger> well, ubuntu enables dhcp, unfortunately, overlooked that
<netritious> winders does to
<wrst> netritious: i've just noticed when installing certain packages it does things to ufw
<cyberanger> yeah, but the administrator should be the one setting up the network and running sudo
<netritious> joe bob 9-5'er user doesn't know anything about that stuff
<cyberanger> debian has nothing listening, and netinst and altinst is more refined on ubuntu
<netritious> that stuff=admin
<cyberanger> netritious: true, but he should
<cyberanger> same on windows
<cyberanger> it'd be like owning a car but you don't know how to change a flat
<netritious> changing a flat and a BSOD or grub> prompt not the same lol
<netritious> plenty people know how to change tires without being a mechanic
<wrst> ok netritious looking is ufw enabled on the desktop?
<netritious> I know it's installed, but it is not to the best of my knowledge enabled in any way
<cyberanger> netritious: I'm not saying you need to be an admin either
<netritious> easiest way to tell...
<netritious> sudo iptables -L
<netritious> if you don't see any rules then traffic is flowing freely
<cyberanger> know about malware's common vectors, and why not running as root for everything is good
<wrst> ok netritious
 * wrst heads to look
<cyberanger> sudo iptbles and netstat --inet -l are a useful match
<cyberanger> netritious: and for everything else, consulte your "mechanic"
<netritious> yeah ain't that the truth cyberanger
<wrst> yep just confirmed on my server will check desktop when i have it fired back up, glad i have a firewall on my router atleast :\
<netritious> got to hand it to some people trying to figure it out on their  own but sometimes they just make a bad thing worse
<wrst> netritious:  like me and painting at my house sometimes its better to hire a pro
<netritious> I like netstat --inet -ln
<netritious> hehe
<cyberanger> wrst: but where's the fun in that
<netritious> well nothing like learning everyday
<netritious> I enjoy it...most of the time :)
<cyberanger> netritious: netstat -alvenc
<cyberanger> netritious: netstat --inet -alvenc
<cyberanger> that's my fav
<netritious> heh good one cyberanger
<cyberanger> crud, bind9 got a bad update, fried rndc, and my lan domain in the process
<netritious> that sucks cyberanger
<cyberanger> netritious: it's useful when something is just hammering you, built in tool, togo with you built in firewall
<cyberanger> netritious: the annoying part is it took out my local mirror
<cyberanger> indirectly
<cyberanger> since it's based on the domain name
 * cyberanger goes to add a (temporary) hosts entry
<cyberanger> this'll be back up in 5 minutes or less, just should have been less, computers know binary, how's zero downtime look :-/
<wrst> Xpistos: its you again?
<Xpistos> yep
<wrst> goodness thought we were through with you for the day :P
<cyberanger> servers back up
<cyberanger> woot
<cyberanger> wrst: ouch, that hurts over here for some reason, right next to my splean
<wrst> cyberanger:  that was only directed towards Xpistos :)
<cyberanger> thus my suprise, your aim is off
<wrst> but cyberanger i like you... Xpistos... nah not so much :D
<Xpistos> Yeah cyberanger
<Xpistos> He likes you  ... me not so much
<cyberanger> lol
<wrst> ha ha nah Xpistos i like you too... cyberanger is just smarter than we are so we have to suck up :)
<Xpistos> I don't, i just have to offer him a podcast for that
<wrst> h aha :)
 * cyberanger wonders how everybody is doing today
<wrst> i'm a little bit of a pain in th e  rear today cyberanger :)
<cyberanger> wrst: uh, glad to hear it
<cyberanger> I think
<wrst> ha ha well i always am
<chibihogoshino> its so quiet i can hear my self think..
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: it's so quiet in here I can hear a ping drop
<chibihogoshino> lol
<chibihogoshino> what about a pong
<cyberanger> suppose so
<cyberanger> never too worried about a pong
<wrst> chibihogoshino: :P
 * wrst makes a weak attempt to liven things up
<chibihogoshino> heh
<chibihogoshino> its manga day
<techMiles> hey guiz
<wrst> hey techMiles!
<techMiles> :D
<wrst> what's up?
<techMiles> Not a lot here. working on my actionlist.
<techMiles> aka todolist. but stuff I can actually DO. lol
<cyberanger> lol
<wrst> hmm good perspective i generally work on my... stuff i will never do list :)
<techMiles> yeah
<techMiles> I have one of those
<techMiles> :D
<techMiles> thus why I differentiate
<wrst> ha ha techMiles i need to reconsider my list organization!
<techMiles> yeah
 * wrst considers sending all his list to techMiles for organization
<techMiles> mine was inspired by reading so much about productivity and lists (that it actually interfered WITH my productivity. how's that irony for ya), and a professor of mine who uses that actionlist.
<techMiles> wrst: lmao. I don't know what you can/can't do. but I can try and work on it. xD
<wrst> :)
<wrst> oh laziness is my culprit techMiles
<techMiles> actionlist #1) Consulting fee to tech.miles@gmail.com paypal. $200.
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> that will help me get over my laziness and do it myself!
<wrst> :)
<techMiles> actionlist #2) reverse-psychology therapist. fee to tech.miles paypal. $50.
<techMiles> actionlist #3) never getting anything done on your lists. Priceless
<wrst> :)
 * wrst has not seen the great blizzard part 6 of 2011 yet
<elijah-mbp> it really started snowing hard when i went to wally world earlier, wrst.
<wrst> elijah-mbp: milk and bread??? :)
<elijah-mbp> ham, milk, hamburger helper, and DIET SODA.
<elijah-mbp> diet soda was the real important part of that.
 * wrst notices the all caps diet soda as he is chugging a fat filled Dr. Pepper
<elijah-mbp> haha
<wrst> elijah-mbp: i have never completely figured out the milk and bread rush on stores especially when we are getting a meager 1-3"
<elijah-mbp> <-- diabetic, can't drink the real stuff anymore
<wrst> but now hamburger and what not... i fully understand that :)
 * techMiles can't drink diet.
<techMiles> The artificial sweeteners give me a migraine
<netritious> dinner time..cya later alligators
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-02-10
<Juzzy> http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/179809_1271358760939_1739005916_473720_6581880_n.jpg
<linuxman410> wrst u here
<wrst> hey linuxman410 i'm here
<linuxman410> hey quick question for you
<linuxman410> did you ever get a os on that little computer
<wrst> well linuxman410 i did sorta but never worked right kinda put it off to theside
<linuxman410> is it possible to put linux on one of those cheap netbooks running windows ce
<wrst> i may try arch or debian on it i would like it for an irc server
<wrst> i don't know you know what model netbook it is linuxman410?
<linuxman410> it is a augen ego
<wrst> let me look at something
<wrst> possible but not simple linuxman410
<wrst> http://hackaday.com/2010/11/01/augen-e-go-booting-linux/
<linuxman410> do you know how
<wrst> that link has instructions, not simple, but not impossible but i probably wouldn't buy it if it had to go
<linuxman410> that does not look like he got it all the way running
<wrst> no looks possible but not very easy at all
<wrst> i would stay away :)
<linuxman410> wrst i have one here playing with it it is a pos
<wrst> ha ha linuxman410, hey might be worth the try then :)
<linuxman410> i got it for 23 dollars
<wrst> well for 23 bucks... ;)
<linuxman410> when i bought it the inverter was gone out and there was only 1 on ebay and it was 4 bucks
<wrst> still under 30 bucks :)
<linuxman410> i replaced inverter and got it going for a total of 27 bucks
<linuxman410> the wireless works and it will play youtube videos and it is only 248 mhz
<wrst> hmm my phone has 3 times the processor :)
<linuxman410> my phone has more processor it is a new blackberry 9300
<linuxman410> the linux phone did not work out kept locking up
<wrst> i've been really happy with my android
<wrst> now natty, not ready to say i'm happy with it ... yet
<linuxman410> i am using peppermint os and peppermint ice
<techMiles> ice ice baby?
<wrst> break it down techMiles
<techMiles> :d
<techMiles> :D
<wrst> All right stop
<wrst> Collaborate and listen
<wrst> Ice is back with my brand new invention
<wrst> Something grabs a hold of me tightly
<wrst> Flowin like a harpoon daily and nightly
<wrst> Ice Ice Baby
<wrst> :)
<linuxman410> wrst i am selling my other atom it is going bye bye
<wrst> what is it linuxman410?
<linuxman410> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110645458764&ssPageName=ADME:X:BOCOC:US:1123#ht_500wt_1156 this is it
<wrst> nice linuxman410
<wrst> if i hadn't just bought a video camera etc i would be game for that
<linuxman410> i am using my shuttle
<vychune> evening
<wrst> hello vychune
<vychune> whats up
<vychune> and is cyber here?
<wrst> probably lurking somewhere vychune
<wrst> i'm finished lurking for the night, goodnight everyone
<techMiles> goodnight wrst
<wrst> night techMiles!
<techMiles> :)
<vychune> night
<vychune> morning
<wrst> moprning vychune
<wrst> errr morning even
<vychune> lol
<vychune> hows it going
<wrst> pretty good vychune another nice cold morning here, hey pace_t_zulu
<pace_t_zulu> morning wrst
<pace_t_zulu> how did y
<pace_t_zulu> 'a
<pace_t_zulu> ll fair with the weather?
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: by the looks of the nashville news you all are suffering a class 3 kill storm :)
 * wrst hopes someone gets the kent brockman simpsons reference
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: we have i guess 2-3" nothing to write home about
<pace_t_zulu> i must have missed that episode
<vychune> ?
<pace_t_zulu> the roads last night were chaotic
<wrst> yeah it was pretty funny, but i love having reporters out to tell us that its snowing
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: they are still slick here but we generally get a lot of this so i guess a little better suited to handle not to mention no where near as much traffic which makes a huge difference
<vychune> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDVs5WHehsI
 * vychune waits to see who takes the bait
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: yea... some people are exceptionally stupid when it comes to driving at snow
<pace_t_zulu> i was tailgated the whole way home
<wrst> yeah that just burns me up my wife and i had that last night
<vychune> lol
<pace_t_zulu> for some reason people thing pulling bumper to bumper alleviates traffic
<vychune> memphis is ranked worse driving for a reason
<vychune> anybody got epson ink they arent using? 68 and 69s
<cyberanger> wrst: nice
<cyberanger> Kent Brockman: Roads closed, pipes frozen, albinos...virtually invisible. The National Weather Service has upgraded Springfield's blizzard from "Winter Wonderland" to a "Class 3 Kill-Storm"!
<wrst> thanks cyberanger
<pace_t_zulu> any rtorrent users here?
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu:
<cyberanger> just got in, I'm a user of rtorrent
<cyberanger> a fond user too
<cyberanger> wrst: that's my 2nd favorite ket brockman quote
<cyberanger> giant space ants is no. 1, but it's such a meme now, rare I can quote the weather one
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: are you needing help with rtorrent?
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: i managed to use it to get what i wanted
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: any suggestions on encryption settings for rtorrent?
<cyberanger> depends on if your ISP gives your a reason or not
<cyberanger> but as a minimum, I'd set allow_incoming
<cyberanger> it's a step up from disabled, allows those on a messed up connection to use encryption
<cyberanger> I use enable_retry myself, which seems to be best if your isp doesn't medle with plaintext
<cyberanger> allow's incoming encrypted or plaintext
<cyberanger> and if plaintext fails, it tries rc4
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: does that help?
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: yea
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: ty
<cyberanger> quite welcome
<wrst> cyberanger:  your favorite kent brockman quote?
<cyberanger> wrst: do you remember Homer Going to the ISS? started the Giant Space Ant Overloard meme?
<wrst> why yes i do remember that one
<cyberanger> that one is, becuase it so perfectly highlights how often the media gets it wrong
<cyberanger> and how simple fact checking could be
<wrst> :)
<cyberanger> (as for the simpsons in general, Eat my Shorts! and Don't have a cow, man!)
<wrst> well i agree on the fact checking once upon a time that was a sign of good journalism
<cyberanger> not a bart simpsons fan?
<wrst> oh no i am that also :)
<wrst> brb rebooting natty... i hope
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-02-11
<wrst> well that worked
<vychune> o/
<wrst> morning everyone
<vychune> morning
<Xpistos> ditto
<wrst> hello
<chibihogoshino> lol  Obama's Goal: 98% of US Covered By 4G
<Xpistos> that would be nice
<Xpistos> but why only 98 percent
<chibihogoshino> he hates the rest
<Xpistos> what percent am I in?
<Xpistos> ... say 98 ... say 98
<chibihogoshino> hmm
<chibihogoshino> im the 2%
<wrst> i'm always the 2%
<Xpistos> ah, you guyes are always in my 98%
 * wrst feels somewhat uncomfortable with Xpistos' last statement
<Xpistos> lol
<orias> all up inside my 98%
<orias> just warm and snuggled in nice and close
<orias> you smell pretty
<orias>  /creepy
<Svpernova09> I've got a ubuntu issue if you guys are up for a question
<Svpernova09> "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem."
<Svpernova09> Whenever you do anything with apt
<Svpernova09> If you run " dpkg --configure -a" it just hangs
<Svpernova09> Unable to kill the process. Only a restart fixes it. yet still leaves dpkg broken.
<Svpernova09> The package it's hung up on is openssh-server.
<Svpernova09> I can't remove, purge, install or anything else directly with the package.
<orias> what about -f to force ?
<Svpernova09> apt-get install -f will eventually hang as well
<orias> :/
<chibihogoshino> this is why a ignore options would be nice
<chibihogoshino> Svpernova09: is the file downloaded ?
<Svpernova09> I just don't know what to do without breaking apt.
<Svpernova09> I assume so, the original problem was the apt-get update was interrupted
<Svpernova09> So I did apt-get autoclean
<Svpernova09> and then tried to dpkg-reconfigure openssh-server
<Svpernova09> and it said /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: openssh-server is broken or not fully installed
<Svpernova09> So I did apt-get remove -f openssh-server
<Svpernova09> and it's hanging at Removing openssh-server ...
<chibihogoshino> you have to edit one of the files in /var/lib/dpkg
<chibihogoshino> i think its status
<Svpernova09> I removed it from there
<Svpernova09> and it let me run the --configure
<Svpernova09> so I ran apt-get remove openssh-server and it hung up again
<chibihogoshino> hmm
<chibihogoshino> have you added repos ?
<Svpernova09> No, this is a minimal open-vz container
<Svpernova09> the only repos are the official 10.04 ones
<Svpernova09> I think I'm just going to move data and nuke the VM
<chibihogoshino> there could be another file you need to edit i can remember
<Svpernova09> I could move data + reconfigure apache faster than I could fix it.
<chibihogoshino> i think there was two files
<cyberanger> how's everybodys day going?
<wrst> good cyberanger how about you?
<cyberanger> mixed, had to pull out some backup systems
<cyberanger> so this is being typed at 20kbps
<cyberanger> annoyingly
<cyberanger> temporary resolution to a temporary problem though
<Xpistos> stupid wordpress dropdown menus
<cyberanger> Xpistos: sounds like your day isn't going smoothly either
<Xpistos> nope
<Xpistos> does it have to be so hard to add a dropdown menu to a site?
<wrst> Xpistos: what are you using wordpress? if so i have asked my question a million times!
<Xpistos> yep
<wrst> some themes make it really easy best i remember
<Svpernova09> Changing a mount point for a drive (that isn't / ) is just a matter of unmounting it, changing /etc/fstab and then remounting it yeah?
<cyberanger> Svpernova09: usually that simple
<Svpernova09> ok, seemed a bit too simple.
<cyberanger> thus the usually
<xTEMPLARx> z0mg!  pplz!
<xTEMPLARx> awww i haz killt the peoplez?
<cyberanger> xTEMPLARx: 20 kbps here, you didn't kill me
<cyberanger> however something else is trying to slowly
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: did you see unity now has that windows 7 feature of maximizing windows dragged to the top of the screen?
 * cyberanger gags at the idea of comparing linux features to windows features
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: alot of folks have been wanting that specific feature
<cyberanger> oh, I understand the feature request fine, just the source of inspiration is odd
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: windows deserves credit when it actually does innovate... it doesn't happen too often
<cyberanger> thing is, that was in some other window managers already
<cyberanger> but I'm not sure who was first
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-02-12
<wrst> cyberanger: kde has had that since 4.5 atleast
<cyberanger> wrst: kde has had what since 4.5
<wrst> the aero snap like features
<wrst> the gnome implementation or unity implementation are a little... off compared to kde or win 7
<cyberanger> ah, it's had my lack of attention even longer
<wrst> it is a nice feature especially on laptops and single monitor machines
<cyberanger> openbox I just keep all maximised
<wrst> the maximizing isn't such a big deal but you drag one window to one size it is half the size of your monitor do the same with another window and you autmaticallly have them where you can compare
<cyberanger> yeah, but it's rare I need that much comparison
<cyberanger> screen and terminator
<cyberanger> the things I need compared work with those
<wrst> its pretty handy and looks cool :)
<cyberanger> windows, looks cool, are you trying to kill me?
<wrst> the feature is
<cyberanger> woohoohoo
<wrst> what's up cyberanger?
<cyberanger> I think I've got a better backup going
<wrst> cool cyberanger
<wrst> how are you doing it?
<cyberanger> I got off the boost mobile phone (real nice quick and dirty backup, but slow)
<cyberanger> and onto my virgin mobile card
<cyberanger> which is a bit tricker to run on ubuntu, and linux in general, but it works
<wrst> oh you mean network backup... cooler
<cyberanger> yeah, trying to get my systems a little more robust
<cyberanger> distribute any point of failure
<wrst> hey cyberanger could you highlight me i'm working on something here :)
<cyberanger> wrst: remind me, how do I do that, silly cli user here ;-)
<wrst> haha it worked
<wrst> cyberanger:  you won't like this i'm using a dock :)
<cyberanger> wrst: your right, what's a dock, sounds evil
<cyberanger> wrst: I don't like it
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> using gnome-do docky, i think unity might have been better off to have used it
<linuxman410> wrst u here
<wrst> hey linuxman410 what's up?
<linuxman410> just testing out a netbook i bought and fixed
<wrst> cool what is it?
<linuxman410> i bought a emachine em250 netbook with 250 gig hard drive and gig of ram and a 1.6 atom processor bought it for 54 dollars with broke screen
<cyberanger> wrst: the tricky part is the seem to be overriding my dns servers
<linuxman410> just replaced screen for 45
<cyberanger> and I've gotta circumvent that
<linuxman410> its working good running netbook remix 10.10 and love it
<wrst> cool
<linuxman410> i have 99 dollars in it
<wrst> cool cheap
<linuxman410> i could  get 180 for it on ebay easy but i am gonna keep this one
<linuxman410> plenty of harddrive space it uses a sata drive
<wrst> that's nice with sata you can go large
<linuxman410> and ram is upgradable too
<cyberanger> linuxman410: cool
<linuxman410> oh yeah i like the asus eeepc but not enough storage
<cyberanger> wrst: just figured out they're being highly restrictive
<cyberanger> not blocking external servers, just the transfer I'm needing to run a dns server behind them
<cyberanger> kinda annoying
<linuxman410> wrst unity is not that bad
<wrst> no linuxman410 its not but its not exaclty love either
<linuxman410> it runs real good on netbook
<wrst> ok yeah on 10.10 its using mutter still
<cyberanger> wrst: actually, they're spoofing any outside dns server, ugh
<cyberanger> seems like I'm gonna have to cookup something special for this
<cyberanger> (which I have to do for hughesnet anyhow)
<wrst> cyberanger: yeah might be able to beat the govt off switch if the enact it
<cyberanger> wrst: oh I know I can
<cyberanger> the issue is methodology
<wrst> ha ha
<cyberanger> the borders might get shut down in that senerio too, so head to buffalo and point an antenna to Ontario
<cyberanger> use a canadian satellite ISP, or a mexican satellite ISP
<cyberanger> maybe upgrade the phone plan for us & canadian long distance, dial in
<cyberanger> there's allways an option, and egypt proved it too
<cyberanger> al jazerra got the feeds out
<linuxman410> use vonage
<linuxman410> tether your cell phone
<linuxman410> i have done that
<cyberanger> tethering your cell phone isn't gonna work
<cyberanger> based on places that have done a blackout like the kill switch
<cyberanger> best case, the ISP's internel network is still running, utilize it
<cyberanger> international PSTN lines were overlooked in similar circumstances
<linuxman410> how do you get to them
<cyberanger> but cell phone towers were powered down, or disconnected from the network
<cyberanger> due to their mobility
<wrst> well i don't think anyone should have a kill switch anyway but probalby going to happen
<cyberanger> linuxman410: same way you'd place a landline call to canada or mexico
<cyberanger> wrst: issues is, we already have it
<linuxman410> so find a canadian isp
<wrst> yeah
<cyberanger> wrst: the issue is implementation, unforutnately, limiting repurcussions
<linuxman410> get ready to incur some long distance charges
<cyberanger> the means to run any packet switched network is that switch being on
<cyberanger> they just want to know how to turn it off
<cyberanger> linuxman410: or use a provider like hughesnet
<cyberanger> a canadian version of hughesnet
<cyberanger> or head to buffalo, with a virginmobile.ca data card, and an antenna for it
<cyberanger> I'm already distrubited enough for what'd likely happen now
<cyberanger> just upgrading for what I expect their new playbook is
<linuxman410> 2.95 for canadian dialup
<cyberanger> linuxman410: the issue is if they cut the pstn lines
<linuxman410> i can make my winmodem run in ubuntu
<cyberanger> or add noise to the line, enough to toy with the modem
<cyberanger> thus why I'm going with a satellite option, in the long run
<linuxman410> seen  a guy on line who run it through his directtv satellite
<cyberanger> but gearing up for a short term method, heading to areas I grew up in NY or PA and using directional systems across the lakes
<cyberanger> not paranoia, more of an insurance policy
<linuxman410> what about wild blue satelite internet
<cyberanger> to implement any kill switch is political sucide
<cyberanger> wildblue uses a spotbeam technology, and is US only
<cyberanger> making it easy to kill for the majority of the US
<cyberanger> actually, for wildblue, the entire us
<linuxman410> so it has to be hughes net
<cyberanger> no, same flaw in the fact it's a US NOC on the other end
<linuxman410> so what do you do
<cyberanger> my current plan is to use celluar data card, a canadian card
<cyberanger> a directional antenna and head near the border
<cyberanger> my long term plan is to use Galaxy Broadband
<cyberanger> they're the canadian version of hughesnet
<cyberanger> and grab older gear, no spotbeam
<cyberanger> thus it can go in the back of a car, with a tripod and setup nearly anywhere
<cyberanger> thing is, if they want it down, it's going down
<linuxman410> i have a old shortwave and i know morse code
<linuxman410> also have a cb radio
<cyberanger> linuxman410: ham license?
<linuxman410> no license
<cyberanger> what's stopping you?
<linuxman410> do not know i need to get it
<cyberanger> that's gonna be ideal, for a small city like where your at
<cyberanger> shortwave too
<linuxman410> can order hand held ham radio from hong kong for 45
<cyberanger> but using it without a license isn't gonna look good
<linuxman410> if it is only way to communicate who cares if it looks good
<cyberanger> the guy with mutiple means and a ham license
<cyberanger> and you said cb, so you've got mutiple means too
<linuxman410> i can take the exam on 3-26-11 in sevier county this year
<cyberanger> or sooner elsewhere
<linuxman410> going to go see ya later
<cyberanger> rip_assley: uh.............
<excid3|mbp> :P
<vychune> o/
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-02-13
<vychune> o/
<cyberanger> hey vychune
<cyberanger> it's after class on a weekend, you can put your hand down ;-)
<vychune> lol
<vychune> howd nashville do in that last game?
<vychune> *match
<cyberanger> today?
<cyberanger> today's game?
<vychune> there was a game today?
<cyberanger> yeah
<vychune> i watched Memphis
<cyberanger> Colorado Avalanche 3 - Nashville Predators 5
<vychune> basketball
<cyberanger> that was today's game
<vychune> coool
<vychune> i need to stay ahead of that more
<cyberanger> and the red wings game was almost a shutout
<cyberanger> this might be their year
<vychune> reaaaaaaally?
<vychune> im not so sure but i dont watch enough to have an opinion
<cyberanger> I'm not THAT sure
<cyberanger> but it's been a good week
<cyberanger> (I don't really follow them, thus why I said week)
<vychune> lol
<vychune> well gn
<cyberanger> night
<chibihogoshino> http://kinecthacks.net/control-your-tv-by-gestures-using-kinect/
<cyberanger> http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/oh-nokia-we-loved-you-so :-(
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-02-04
<wrst> afternoon chris4585
<chris4585> hi wrst
<wrst> monday monday!!! monday madness
<chris4585> lol
<wrst> hmm yeah been a little butty today
<wrst> err
<wrst> nutty today!!!
<chris4585> sounds like it, I don't have much planned for today... except enjoy it I guess
<wrst> that's not a bad thing at all
<chris4585> no, but I feel old, today I am 22
<wrst> chris4585: :P
<wrst> no sympathy from me
 * wrst is an old man
<chris4585> lol
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-02-05
<Juzzy> midsouthmakers eh?
<Juzzy> u should hang with the nashville space y0
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-02-06
<wrst> http://blogs.wsj.com/cio/2013/02/06/ubuntu-smartphone-shipping-in-october/
<average_guy> http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/02/the-ubuntu-phone-os-doesnt-stand-a-chance/
<Unit193> Ahaha!  Just the titles are awesome, speaks for itself. :D
<average_guy> no doubt
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-02-07
<wrst> average_guy: great titles back to back
<wrst> hello chris4585
<wrst> and alyawn
<chris4585> whats up wrst?
<wrst> not much chris4585, I'm actually using ubuntu on the desktop again
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-02-08
<alyawn> hello, wrst
<wrst> how you doing alyawn?
<alyawn> doing alright...
<alyawn> trying to hang in there
<chris4585> woops, I get distracted, wrst why the change?
<wrst> well chris4585 desktops... i've tried them all and well i hate them all
<wrst> so giving unity another try and so far i dont' hate it as much as gnome shell
<wrst> i like cinnammon but its just not ready yet
<chris4585> ah
<chris4585> I like cinnamon, I think I'm on 1.6 and I'm having zero issues
<chris4585> good luck, I would want to kill myself if I used unity
<wrst> chris4585: i was on 1.6 on arch and its nice but a little i don't  just wasn't hardly for me
<chris4585> I'm on manjaro, which is arch
<chris4585> I wouldn't want to use it if it wasn't for this one plugin
<chris4585> I really don't mind having it all default looking like windows 7 either now
<wrst> afternoon chris4585
<chris4585> wrst, morning
<wrst> chris4585: you need a wakeup call? :P
<chris4585> nah
<chris4585> what I need is several more hours in a day
<wrst> ha ha don't we all?
<chris4585> yeah
<chris4585> you know what I need, is a hard drive lol
<chris4585> but instead I'm going to buy a graphics card
<wrst> ha ha well GPU is more fun :)
<chris4585> indeed, I've been saving up, and thinking I'll get something like a 7850...
<wrst> :) nice
<cyberanger> I like GPU's, the better to brute force your crypto keys with
<wrst> of course cyberanger leans to evil
<average_guy> http://arstechnica.com/security/2012/12/25-gpu-cluster-cracks-every-standard-windows-password-in-6-hours/
<cyberanger> beats spending a few hundred to draw pretty lines faster, that sounds evil to me ;-)
<average_guy> I too am in need of a graphics card
<wrst> wow 6 hours
<wrst> average_guy: are you still living on the terminal?
<average_guy> not entirely wrst
<average_guy> but I am at the moment
<wrst> average_guy:ha ha you have to get some gui goodness on occassion :)
<cyberanger> average_guy: considering I've run a few windows crackers, (my favorite being Orphcrack) and bypassed SAM a few ways, six hours is a bit long
<average_guy> yeah, cyberanger but this thing does letter numbers and symbols out to 8 characters
<average_guy> idk, seemed like an impressive waste of money to me
<cyberanger> wpa2 is the real challenge, IMHO
<average_guy> I have a VM host set up wrst, so I can have any desktop I choose, and I have several.  But my terminal box is the only one that runs around the clock
<wrst> gotcha average_guy, and very cool!
<average_guy> just got a nForce 790i Ultra SLI MCP though that needs a GPU
<average_guy> it has been several years since I had a proper desktop computer
<average_guy> i don't even need an awesome one like chris4585, anything better then server graphics will impress me
<cyberanger> it's been several years since people told me mine was proper
<cyberanger> either overkill or underrated
<chris4585> I plan on doing gaming, I have the computer, just need the graphics
<average_guy> I would like to play some skyrim on my chris4585
<chris4585> that is one game I plan on playing, especially with high res textures
<average_guy> I am going for "overkill" cyberanger.  Got the board I did because it supports VT-x and already has 2 NICs.  I want it to stand on its own and play games as well as be the head node for my cluster
<average_guy> KUB love me
<average_guy> *loves
<cyberanger> I went for 4.0Ghz Octo-core AMD processor, 32 GB ram, 12TB HDD
<average_guy> holy crap
<cyberanger> no graphics card yet, intregrated is above par though
<average_guy> deep pockets
<cyberanger> actually, not that deep, huge discount when your doing the labor of building it
<average_guy> I got you on RAM, but honestly I thought more HDD compacity=longer seek time so have kept my drive space as limited as possible
<cyberanger> ah, well, with 4 drives, lvm2, not much of an issue
<cyberanger> and you have more than 32GB of ram? I maxed the board out there
<average_guy> Yeah, in my servers, 64 in one and 32 in the other. the desktop board is still empty tho
<chris4585> cyberanger, I'm wanting an 8350, I have the motherboard just not enough money atm
<chris4585> atm, I just have a phenom II x4 965, with 16gbs of RAM
<average_guy> 1GB cards=cheap, 8GB cards=rediculous
<cyberanger> average_guy: ah, in a server, ok
<cyberanger> gonna say, there isn't many desktop boards that go that far
<average_guy> my new (actually pretty old) board only supports 8GB of RAM.  I bought it because it is very overclock-able.  Any of you guys into that?  As this will be my first attempt, I just plan on frying it..
<chris4585> average_guy, somewhat, I went with the safe route, bought a board I know is overclockable and comes with utilities to do that sort of thing
<chris4585> with my asus board I got a 5mhz overclock with the asus utility, but for some reason it only applies for windows...
<chris4585> so manually doing it, just look it up and do a little bit of research
<chris4585> all I can say is adjust settings in bios in tiny increments
<average_guy> that is what I was going for also chris4585 that is why I got this board. I have read a LOT about it in overclocking forums
<average_guy> I'll remember your tip though about adjusting in tiny increments
<chris4585> average_guy, I can recommend a video hold on
<chris4585> average_guy, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EigxB7w-pjc
<average_guy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EigxB7w-pjc//www.youtube.com/watch?v=EigxB7w-pjc
<average_guy> oops
<chris4585> its a little long, but manually overclocking needs hours and hours anywho
<chris4585> that is on a newer board, but its pretty much the same with voltages, and multipliers
<average_guy> my board has zero onboard graphics chris4585, so I haven't even seen the bios screen yet
<chris4585> oh lol, mine doesn't have onboard graphics either, but I have my poopie 220 gt that somehow gets me by
<cyberanger> average_guy: I think mine is, but 4.0 is just too good atm
<cyberanger> with 8 cores
<cyberanger> so I've left it alone
<cyberanger> I want a ezcap EzTV668 all the sudden
<chris4585> cyberanger, which cpu do you have?
<average_guy> I'm eyeballing a GT520 chris4585. Cheap, directx 11 compat.  and way better then nothing.
<cyberanger> chris4585: it's an AMD AM3+ socket, 4.0 Ghz Octo-Core
<chris4585> cyberanger, model?
<cyberanger> lemme see if I got a part number handy
<chris4585> I'm going to assume an 8320, or 8120, or 8150
<cyberanger> part fd8350frhkbox
<chris4585> average_guy, nice, I would probably go with an 620 just because I like to be on current generation
<cyberanger> so 8350
<chris4585> ah, didn't figure you would have got the latest, I'm jealous now
<cyberanger> chris4585: ^
<chris4585> lol
<chris4585> because an 8350 is exactly what I want :<
<average_guy> I don't understand the performance specs anymore cyberanger.  Back in the day, higher GHz=faster computer.  But my G5 with 2.66 GHz processors will house my G4 with 3.4GHz processors
<cyberanger> average_guy: yeah, due to the multi core nature
<chris4585> well depends on how many cores too, and some processors have weaker cores or stronger cores
<cyberanger> it's skewed
<chris4585> an 8350 is beautiful when multitasking compared to a higher priced 3570k, but the 3570k can do better generally if you're doing one specific thing
<cyberanger> some old intels weren't even true quad cores, just two duals sitting on top of each other, used the fsb to communicate between the two, so fsb speed mattered more
<cyberanger> well, even then, it's a huge step from Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T5450
<cyberanger> that this laptop has, hard to see that advantage
<average_guy> that is the primary diff in mine cyberanger.  Slower processors but much faster FSB.
<average_guy> I just ordered a core2 duo and a quad today cyberanger.  The duo to fry and the quad to run after :)
<cyberanger> I still use 433Mhz single core too
<cyberanger> usually just a quick and dirty way to get a remote shell
<cyberanger> tell it to dial into an old backup account, or plug in a slow cell or sat phone
<cyberanger> and ssh in
<cyberanger> actually, two of them, ones an old compaq, the other is a Asus eee 4g surf
<average_guy> My terminal box is 300MHz 128k. Installing Ubuntu is a trick..
<average_guy> and updating has killed it before
<average_guy> compaq presario 5020
<cyberanger> average_guy: I had a hard time with the compaq, wound up with debian, taking the pata disc out, sticking it in a cradle, using a method that involved debootstrap, chroot & other tools
<cyberanger> then putting it back, and hoping I get lucky
<cyberanger> and I did, but it's that kind of method
<cyberanger> updating it hasn't killed it yet, but I've had to watch the update task
<average_guy> My install with "core" and "server" .isos failed, but using an Lubuntu alternate .iso in "Expert Mode" I can get a core system working
<cyberanger> yeah, it's nowhere near simple, sadly
<average_guy> fo sho
<cyberanger> I miss the floppy disc installs for exactly this reason
<average_guy> I have a 486DX2 here I want to try to get linux on next
<cyberanger> they could have been the perfect core netinst image
<cyberanger> but that was asking for way too much
<cyberanger> well, gonna head out for a little while
<average_guy> yup, friday night.  bout time for me to get ready to go get hammered
<chris4585> whoo, I'm so glad its friday
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-02-09
<wrst> me too chris4585!!
<cyberanger> this is effectively my monday, in under an hour I clock in
<wrst> mondays are no fun!
<cyberanger> wrst: you have won the understatement of the year award for 2013 with that one, this was one really bad monday
<cyberanger> idk if I'm gonna get the flak cannon for tonight or not (I shouldn't, but if people don't back me up, it's gonna hurt)
<wrst> I humbly accept this award and wish to think all the little people that made it possible
<cyberanger> lol
<wrst> i hear its important to do that cy cyberanger:)
<cyberanger> to do what?
<wrst> thank the little people :)
<cyberanger> lol, it is
<cyberanger> makes work worth more
<cyberanger> I mean, paychecks are nice, but hearing good job once in a while doesn't cost anything, if it's earned, a boss can say it ;-)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-02-04
<netritious> wheeeee
<wrst> yep netritious, crazy few days for freenode
<netritious> how's the weather there wrst? cold and wet here
<wrst> same here netritious
<wrst> some fog freezing this morning but supposed to warm up
<netritious> wife asked "what about the food in the fridge if the power goes out?"
<netritious> I said put it in a cooler and stick it outside lol
<wrst> ha ha exactly :)
<wrst> or just pull the car outside and put it in the back seat :)
<wrst> had one day I left my lunch in my truck... only problem was it didn't need to be frozen
<wrst> -8 outside will freeze leftovers in a hurry :)
<netritious> lol
<netritious> did you catch the superbowl wrst? I know Peyton Manning didn't
<wrst> ha ha yeah
<wrst> that was pretty lame
<wrst> I actually watched it on the online feed on my laptop for the last half
<wrst> from bed
<wrst> I had an exciting superbowl sunday :)
<netritious> lol me too, I hung out with the family at home and ate Memphis BBQ. The /only/ reason we watched was b/c my daughter asked. Ok, begged really, for about a week. That's how non-committal I was about it.
<wrst> ha ha I love football, but hate the superbowl
<wrst> the conference championship games are usually the best football
<wrst> I don't like half time shows
<netritious> who do you root for wrst?
<wrst> of course you can lock me in a room and i can watch baseball without end
<wrst> titans in NFL and I suppose I root for UT when it comes to college football, I'm not over committed to either
<wrst> I'm a much larger baseball fan
<wrst> you netritious?
<netritious> If i were to root it would be for the Bears. That was my team way way back in the day, you know, when they were winning and everyone did the Super Bowl Shuffle. ;)
<netritious> that's when I got into football...was about 13 I guess.
<wrst> yep I remember that
<wrst> and of course the great saturday night live skits
<netritious> ha ha yeah, brings back memories of good times ...lots of BBQ :)
<wrst> ha ha BBQ is always a good time
<netritious> I was lazy and bought it...didn't want to stand in the cold and check a grill.
<wrst> I can't do it like what you buy
<wrst> so I just don't attempt
<wrst> and we have a pretty decent little place about a mile from us so... :)
<netritious> yeah, being just outside Memphis there are lots of places to pick from that are nearby.
<netritious> Do people still think Memphis when they think about BBQ? Or just the blues now ;)
<netritious> btw twayneprice, thanks for the link about dogecoin. I think I'm just going to stick to paper money for now, and fewer graphic adapter cards. More network adapter cards instead. :)
<twayneprice> netritious: :)  I do wish I had got a few bitcoins when they were less pennies per coin.  :)
<netritious> Me too twayneprice :)
<wrst> I'm greedy I wish I had a few hundred :)
<netritious> At least we aren't the guy that mined 10,000 BTC then gave them away for pizza!
<twayneprice> True!  If you had a bunch it would be quite stressful deciding when to cash out.
<wrst> twayneprice: not for me... NOW! :)
<wrst> take the money and run!
<twayneprice> :)  Some estimates say that it will get above $100k per bitcoin.
<wrst> wow
<wrst> twayneprice: AIO wireless dropped rates today, ting dropped rates on data yesterday
<wrst> that aio 40 buck deal is pretty tempting
<twayneprice> wrst: everybody's dropping prices: http://money.cnn.com/2014/02/02/news/companies/att-price/
<wrst> everyone but verizon ?
<wrst> att seemed to set everything in motion
<twayneprice> I thik verizon did too.
<twayneprice> http://www.verizonwireless.com/wcms/consumer/shop/shop-data-plans/single-line-data-plans.html
<wrst> oh goodness
<wrst> well I don't trust verizon :)
<wrst> they raised rates so they could lower them some how
<wrst> I have heard several people argue that the market is mature so prices are bound to be what people compete on
<twayneprice> Me either.  But V is the king in our are.
<wrst> I really don't know why other than marketing
<wrst> sprint has been fine for me
<wrst> and according to the maps ATT should be nearly as good as verizon around here
<twayneprice> ATT is bad.  I have that from work and I'm considering just paying for my own phone with V.  I have spotty coverage at home and I have no coverage at church 1 mile away.
<twayneprice> wrst: do you ever fail over to V?
<wrst> twayneprice: rarely, have one spot on HWY 84 neary 293  that verizon doesn't work well either and I think I'm actually on US Cellualar there as I have good coverage when I "roam"
<wrst> that's it locally
<wrst> I have LTE in cookeville and livingston only other issue I have is no data between sparta and mcminnville
<wrst> but have LTE when I get to mcminnville, voice is great, I'm guessing sprint has an agreement with veizon or us cellular there to use data off their towers or something, or may be the towers that haven't been updated yet
<wrst> so may just be my tri-band enabled phone not working well with the towers
<twayneprice> I was getting ready to try ting until I saw the new V pricing.  I may still go with ting but it does make it a harder choice.
<wrst> ting updated their pricing yesterday
<wrst> cut data and rearranged some things
<wrst> for me not a big difference but for a big data user
<wrst> could make a difference
<wrst> twayneprice: I was close to messing with some ATT prepaid guess there is no use in that, their maps don't look so bad
<twayneprice> I was thinking of ting for my wife.  A little texting, a little voice, and very little data.
<wrst> can't beat it for that perfect for that
<twayneprice> Yup.  As long as it works (voice) when needed.
<wrst> my use would likely make more sense somewhere else maybe, but in our area I don't like not being able to roam on other carriers
<wrst> not that I ever need it, but that's one thing about ATT I'm guessing there's nothing for it to roam to when you don't have signal?
<twayneprice> Nope.  No bars and absolutely no service.
<wrst> only gsm carrier in the area
<wrst> bad part of being in cdma territory
<wrst> would love to have the fexibility of gsm phones
<wrst> of course the nexus 5 I have that but you never know if google will keep making phones like that or not
<twayneprice> Yup.
<wrst> if google keeps up these type of phones I can be happy, but I should be good for 18 months or so on a phone a lot will change by then
<wrst> twayneprice: any ideas on good prepaid iphone for our area?
<twayneprice> wrst: not sure.  I did see a StraightTalk 4s at Walmart.
<wrst> yeah she has a 5 right now couldn't ever go backwards :)
<twayneprice> Ahh.  :)  I think Net10 has one.
<wrst> too many decisions... may just be easier to keep her on verizon.. not for sure
<twayneprice> Yup.  It's painful.
<wrst> the bill sure is
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-02-05
<Omnifrog> http://i.imgur.com/G9H6M97.jpg
<wrst> howdy Omnifrog
<Omnifrog> hi wrst
<wrst> all going well?
<Omnifrog> it is indeed!
<Omnifrog> life is great
<wrst> great to hear
<wrst> :)
<Unit193> wrst: So an update, I'm not just the one to get snakes out of the basement, I also get racoons out of the house. 0_o
<cyberanger> ouch
<Unit193> Yeah, twice in one day too, same one.
<tenc> Good morning TN; wrst, twayneprice, Unit193.
<wrst> howdy tenc
<tenc> I can't decide if syslinux is a pain or if I'm just a noob with boot loaders.
<tenc> Probably the latter.
<wrst> tenc: curious why syslinux?
<twayneprice> morning tenc
<tenc> Following the ArchWiki for creating a bootable USB that doesn't just dd the ISO so I can put other things on it and the guide seems to prefer syslinux.
<wrst> ahh yes tenc, also arch on virtual box I have always had to use syslinux
<wrst> morning twayneprice
<twayneprice> morning wrst
<wrst> twayneprice: I looked at att's map last night, big white no service spot over brotherton :)
<twayneprice> I can confirm that is true.  :)
<wrst> ha ha it really does look pretty good most other places, but they don't do a strength map
<twayneprice> It is not very good in Lebanon either.  When anyone here at work gets a call they have to run outside to answer.  :)  I drop calls 4 or 5 times on my way home.
<wrst> ok that's pretty sorry
<wrst> I keep finding things cheaper but with all of them seem to be making a sacrifice of some sort
<wrst> and right now my sacrifices are minimal vs verizon
<wrst> tenc: sorry got distracted from a conversation from yesterday, I've used some tool to do what you are doing
<wrst> maybe from pendrive linux or something similar
<twayneprice> I just looked at the map.  It actually show moderate at my house and at church.  The church is right at the intersection of Buck Mountain Rd and Mountain Top Ln.  I live on Decatur about an inch away.  :)
<wrst> so moderate means zero now evidently
<twayneprice> in moderation.  :)
<wrst> so my hope is that my wife gets over her iphone addiction
<twayneprice> Good luck with that.  :)
<wrst> yes exactly not likely to happen :)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-02-06
<tenc> Good morning wrst, cyberanger, twayneprice, Unit193.
<wrst> hello tenc
<twayneprice> morning tenc
<wrst> hellow twayneprice, all going well
<twayneprice> wrst: yea pretty well.  Cold.  :)
<wrst> warmer days aren't too far away :)
<twayneprice> I'll believe it when I see it.  :)
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> well mid march?
<twayneprice> I'm going to Chicago for a week and Protland Or for a week in mid March.  No warmth for me.  :)
<twayneprice> Portland
<wrst> no warmth there :)
<twayneprice> Not unless I bring it with me.  :)
<wrst> :)
<Unit193> Late howdy.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-02-09
<bwmaker> Snow day.
<cyberanger> bwmaker: how much
<bwmaker> About an inch near Nashville. Not much.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-02-10
<cyberanger> Ubik: (and anyone else who likes VoIP and SMS) https://www.flowroute.com/sms/ Flowroute now has an SMS beta
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-02-11
<Ubik> cyberanger: May have to check that out, considering we are now Flowroute customers.
<cyberanger> Switch or just another route?
<Ubik> Another route. Sorta.
<Ubik> You remember the guy up in Cookeville?
<cyberanger> Yeah, never met him though
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-02-12
<minasota> Trying out my first install of bsd. I have to say, I like what I see so far
<Unit193> Which BSD?
<cyberanger> minasota: NetBSD, FreeBSD or another?
<minasota> cyberanger: Unit193 PC-BSD
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-02-13
<minasota> Unit193: cyberanger One of the things I like about BSD is the use of "jails". http://paste.debian.net/383830/
<minasota> I can use it has a virtual environment of sorts for third party software. Pretty cool
<cyberanger> minasota: there are some ways to do that sort of thing in linux, but yeah, a chroot jail is a useful tool
<cyberanger> and the BSD community seems to always document it, and prefer it
<minasota> yeah, I like the documentation. It just seems from the inside out everything makes sense
<minasota> It just seems better put together
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-02-14
<minasota> Ok, so if you all aren't in this channel, where else are y'all camping out?
<minasota> where is everyone?
 * wrst thinks it is a bit cold for camping 
<Unit193> I'm in here, technically.
<wrst> Me too Unit193 we are always here
<Unit193> wrst: I wasn't for a minute or so this afternoon!
<wrst> What happened?
<Unit193> Eh, router issues again, no big.
<wrst> Ahh
<cyberanger> minasota: Trucking, so I'm not on much
<Unit193> I'm also in about 50+ channels in this Irssi session.
<wrst> Ouch
#ubuntu-us-tn 2017-02-10
<aedend> Is it possible to configure a personal alternative to iMessage?
<aedend> Configure = not a third party app
<aedend> something like gnokii or smslink but... up-to-date
<aedend> ?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2018-02-06
<Omnifrog> I need new chat rooms
<Unit193> /msg alis help list  is a pretty decent method to find channels that may interest you.
<Omnifrog> lol
<Omnifrog> least efficient method evar!
<Unit193> ...Is my helper hat showing too strongly? :(
<Unit193> Naaah, saying /list is the worst.
<Omnifrog> server/list channels is easier
<Omnifrog> nice graphical GUI
<Omnifrog> sortable
<Omnifrog> hexchat is fully featured
<wrst> Omnifrog: we not exciting enough? :P
#ubuntu-us-tn 2018-02-07
<Omnifrog> it's hard to tell if you have a pulse >.>
<wrst> Omnifrog just checked, it's barely there
<Unit193> :3
#ubuntu-us-tn 2018-02-08
<wrst> wb Omnifrog
#ubuntu-us-tn 2018-02-09
<cyberanger> Omnifrog: Tell me about it, I can never find my pulse and it scares me.
<Unit193> It's not that hard, but sometimes disturbing how high it can be.
 * cyberanger still can't find it
<Omnifrog> lol, this conversation has moved along at an average of a line per day
<Omnifrog> I don't worry about heart rate as much as blood pressure though
<Omnifrog> shit. I just raised the line count/day
<wrst> Quadruple, now :)
<Omnifrog> dammit!
<wrst> well we've just ruined it now
<Omnifrog> guh!
<wrst> well I'm done now... I'm an old man, going to bed
<Omnifrog> don't break a hip on the way
<Omnifrog> technically she did JUST say that
<Omnifrog> oops >.>
<moppo> (_)                                               | |
<moppo> _ _ __ ___   ___ _   _ _ __   ___ _ __ _ __   ___| |_ ___   ___  _ __ __ _
<moppo> | | '__/ __| / __| | | | '_ \ / _ \ '__| '_ \ / _ \ __/ __| / _ \| '__/ _` |
<moppo> | | | | (__ _\__ \ |_| | |_) |  __/ |  | | | |  __/ |_\__ \| (_) | | | (_| |
<moppo> |_|_|  \___(_)___/\__,_| .__/ \___|_|  |_| |_|\___|\__|___(_)___/|_|  \__, |
<moppo> | |                                             __/ |
<moppo> |_|                                            |___/
<moppo> average-guy [Ubik] Omnifrog wrst Unit193 cyberanger meetingology xTEMPLARx ubuntulog
<average-guy> that was fun
<Unit193> A wake up call?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2018-02-10
<wrst> great....
#ubuntu-us-tn 2018-02-11
<cyberanger> I didn't ask for a wake up call, and if I had then clearly I'd have ignored it for a few days.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2019-02-05
 * cyberanger wonders if idlerpg would be a fun game here......
#ubuntu-us-tn 2020-02-06
 * ZachGibbens yawns
